# The Most Sensual Type



## Black Rabbit (Apr 15, 2010)

In your opinion (or from your experience), which type do you think is the most sensual?

Keep in mind there's a difference between sensual and just plain horny.


----------



## mrkedi (Nov 19, 2009)

just wondering who would be honest?... :dry:


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

Of all the guys I've been with, the most sensual was definitely an ESFP, though he's the only one I know, so I can't speak for the rest of them.

I would say ENFP, but who knows if I'm sensual or just mad horny. Maybe both.


----------



## Vanargand (Jul 28, 2010)

Well, I'd assume that most ENTP's are super horny, but not necessarily extremely sensual. I'd say INFP or ENFP.


----------



## rowingineden (Jun 23, 2010)

I would guess that for me, the INFJ would be it, and here's why:
I+J = Lots of built up energy to release
F = I like romantic sensuality
N = Intensity, spirituality, mystery, things which are beyond description

Also, my only sexual partner so far was an INFJ... but she turned out to be far from ideal; she was in a repressed/shameful stage in her sexuality. :crazy:

I checked off a buncha other types I think would be excellent. I don't think I would find a T a great lover for me, but they're welcome to attempt to prove me wrong - HA.


----------



## Hardstyler (Sep 4, 2010)

ENFP or INFP I've dated both both are very sensual and super horney at times


----------



## rowingineden (Jun 23, 2010)

No doubt, I'm the horniest person I know. :crazy: But I rarely act on it. But when I have an outlet... hahaha, go ahead and try to resist, I will find it more attractive... but you won't succeed at that. I'll melt your willpower away. :tongue: <- (perhaps with my tongue, actually, now that I think of it)


----------



## Dupree (Feb 21, 2010)

Based on my observations it's ISFP more than the other types. Fi + Se = emotionally attaching yourself to what your senses perceive. Every one I've met has been sensationally (pun intended) aware of their senses. They indulge in good food, wear the most comfortable clothing, become happier when the weather is warmer, etc. Even the tiniest little things they want to feel, smell, taste.


----------



## Vanargand (Jul 28, 2010)

rowingineden said:


> No doubt, I'm the horniest person I know. :crazy: But I rarely act on it. But when I have an outlet... hahaha, go ahead and try to resist, I will find it more attractive... but you won't succeed at that. I'll melt your willpower away. :tongue: <- (perhaps with my tongue, actually, now that I think of it)


Aren't you a cheeky monkey! I have enough willpower for 8 people, try THAT! :tongue:


----------



## rowingineden (Jun 23, 2010)

Vanargand said:


> Aren't you a cheeky monkey! I have enough willpower for 8 people, try THAT! :tongue:


I only have so many limbs, I can't play with THAT many folks at once.

Oh, you mean... Right-o...

Well, the tighter you think you have control of yourself, the more fun I'll have breaking down your defenses.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

I would like to say that an ISTP was the most incredibly sensual thing I have ever been with. Holy Mother Mary of Manhood! But I truly think it had to do with the ENFP/ISTP combo. :wink:


----------



## Hemoglobin (May 13, 2010)

Ni + Fi users!

(Is totally bias)


----------



## Filo (Aug 11, 2010)

ENFP, Creative, extraverted, feeling... can only be a winner. Plus, Pinkrasputin is difficult to ignore.


----------



## OctoberSkye (Jun 3, 2010)

I voted ISTP for myself... off-the-charts horny, _extremely_ giving, very Se. I'm a natural. :tongue:
I also voted ESFP and ENFP from what I know/have experienced from those types vs. everyone else.


----------



## rowingineden (Jun 23, 2010)

rowingineden said:


> F = I like romantic sensuality


Okay, I just realized this is totally untrue. I do like a deep emotional-spiritual connection with a partner I am having sex with, but I don't actually like "romanticism" in its traditional sense at all, and I appreciate it when my partner acknowledges that sex is just a biological function and fun to do, and it doesn't have to be "just right", love is not actually required, etc. I would prefer to be allowed to swear in bed over what I had to do with my ex (constantly say "I love you" ... meh. :dry: I did love her at the time, but it was boring to me, this rule.)


----------



## Burning Lion (Aug 17, 2010)

Vanargand said:


> Aren't you a cheeky monkey! I have enough willpower for 8 people, try THAT! :tongue:


Aaaahh hahha ha. Typical ENTP. Let us not forget gentlemen... most of us (like 90%) have trouble pleasing just ONE woman... forget 3.... or 8. HA! Don't believe me? Ask the women...


----------



## Burning Lion (Aug 17, 2010)

rowingineden said:


> I only have so many limbs, I can't play with THAT many folks at once.
> 
> Oh, you mean... Right-o...
> 
> Well, the tighter you think you have control of yourself, the more fun I'll have breaking down your defenses.


Oooooh touche...LMAO


----------



## Everyday Ghoul (Aug 4, 2009)

You can't beat an Se dom for sensuality, in and out of the bedroom.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

rowingineden said:


> I do like a deep emotional-spiritual connection with a partner I am having sex with, but I don't actually like "romanticism" in its traditional sense at all, and I appreciate it when my partner acknowledges that sex is just a biological function and fun to do, and it doesn't have to be "just right", love is not actually required, etc. I would prefer to be allowed to swear in bed over what I had to do with my ex (constantly say "I love you" ... meh. :dry: I did love her at the time, but it was boring to me, this rule.)


I'm soooo with you on that one. I used to be sort of like that but in the "just right way" not the love way. I want to be ravished/to ravish not to "make love". That kind of romanticism bores me to death too.


----------



## SyndiCat (Oct 2, 2010)

Where are these ESFP's? Geez, I'm trying to find someone I can stalk.


----------



## Lad (Jun 29, 2010)

Romantic-style INFPs, no doubt.

You cannot beat a dreamer that is capable of creating worlds you never could have imagined on your own. The I's will keep these worlds a secret until they find someone they are completely committed to. Together those dreams end up becoming reality. The people who keep things inside the most, but constantly cultivate a desire, have the greatest potential to overwhelm the people they open up to.


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

I don't really know but I suspect it would be an EXFP. Really not sure.


----------



## Unicorntopia (Jun 18, 2010)

--------- NFs ----------


----------



## rowingineden (Jun 23, 2010)

Rosebier said:


> --------- NFs ----------


ZOMG, 4w3 sx INFJ? That seriously scares the crap out of me.


----------



## Unicorntopia (Jun 18, 2010)

rowingineden said:


> ZOMG, 4w3 sx INFJ? That seriously scares the crap out of me.


Yeah, I am most likely one of the most sensual people in the universe. :blushed:

but being sensual lends one to being very vulnerable so people don't often see it. I also know that I have loads of untapped never before seen sensual potential. :happy:

If only there was someone who wanted it and was not afraid to get it. :dry:

I can connect like nothing you've ever seen. I also have a knack for getting others to open up and get close too, more so than they would with most people. Most people back off when they catch on. I don't understand why they don't want to be sensual. It is the most awesome thing ever in my opinion.


----------



## Burning Lion (Aug 17, 2010)

You know how whenever Team USA plays internationally, or during certain Wrestling Matches (I do not watch Wrestling), the crowd chants U - S - A!!! U - S - A!!! ? That is sort of what I hear in response to this thread... except the crowd is cheering E N F P!!! E N F P!!!! E N F P!!!


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Rosebier said:


> Yeah, I am most likely one of the most sensual people in the universe. :blushed:
> 
> but being sensual lends one to being very vulnerable so people don't often see it. I also know that I have loads of untapped never before seen sensual potential. :happy:
> 
> ...


Your words speak to my soul, seriously I know what you mean!



Burning Lion said:


> You know how whenever Team USA plays internationally, or during certain Wrestling Matches (I do not watch Wrestling), the crowd chants U - S - A!!! U - S - A!!! ?


Seriously though that is really fn annoying when it's done anywhere. I have nothing against Americans, the chant is just...ugh!


----------



## Donovan (Nov 3, 2009)

hmmm... not sure. i've never been with an extrovert.. well almost, but she moved really fast, like she didn't believe in foreplay, or build up at all. plus she bit the shit out of neck muscle, which is usually amazing, but i just wasn't feeling it with her (plus it was flexed, pretty much just felt like a numb sort of intense pain... that didn't make any sense...). it's like she was just trying to skip to the good parts, but the good parts are only good because of what leads up to it. 

i've been with xNFx's and it's absolutely amazing. with one we spent almost twenty minutes just dry-humping each other before we remembered, or noticed may be a better word, that we were still wearing most of our clothes. it's like we get so into the moment that that we're unaware (not sure about every xNFX, but in my experience...) of everything else. and, it seems like they love foreplay, so you could spend hours just caressing and exploring the planes and dips and curves of each other; spend most of the night just tasting each other...

sigh, i wish my friend was here. , oh infp here, by the way.


----------



## Unicorntopia (Jun 18, 2010)

celticstained said:


> it seems like they love foreplay, so you could spend hours just caressing and exploring the planes and dips and curves of each other; spend most of the night just tasting each other...
> 
> sigh, i wish my friend was here. , oh infp here, by the way.


:happy:

I have gotten many a weird comment and look from men when I start randomly feeling and kissing in strange places all over their bodies. It is often time even after we get done having sex. Once it is over, the pressure to get something or somewhere is over and you can just coast and revel in them. 

Ahhhh, being with someone...


----------

